
Airport says it’s cracked the code to quicker airplane boarding times - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/2019/10/30/this-airport-says-its-cracked-code-quicker-airplane-boarding-times/
======
ColinWright
This technique has been suggested for multiple decades to my personal
knowledge, and I have always wondered why airlines seem to ignore the research
that could save them time and money, while simultaneously improving the
passenger experience.

I look forward to hearing their reasons for abandoning this in a few weeks
time, perhaps I'll get closure on this outstanding irritation.

